# My heartache from purchasing from a byb



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

There are those times where we having people either looking for a baby or those who think it's okay to breed their pets  and not really truly understanding why it is so wrong.

I wanted to share a heartache of ours in hopes that it not only gives insight to furture pet owners, but my experience with not so much a greeder, but a backyard breeder who really just didn't know any better...and you will see why that is so clear.

We had our Flakey John (pet store baby), who was 3 at the time, and we wanted to "adopt" another fur-baby. So off we go on our hunt, now knowing that petstores, only have babies from puppymills so we wanted to be sure to adopt from a loving home.

We found a lovely lady, loving, clean wonderful home. And we found our special Tina Marie. We visited every week until she was able to come home. Shared hugs, stories of our love for fur-babies with the breeder. The breeder was also a groomer and you could just see the glee in her eyes, as she took care of the babies.

My Tina Marie was and still is so deeply engraved into my heart....She died at 7 years of age....7 way to young. Devestated we were. She died from kidney failure. We were in shock, disbelief...questioned ourselves over and over.

We loved our Tina Marie so much, we wanted all the same qualities that she possessed, so in our grief, we picked up the phone, and called Tina Maire's breeder, why? To see if she had any babies, that would have been related to Tina, because we loved her so (see, the lack of knowledge that we possessed). 

Yes, yes, yes, the breeder had what would have been a 1/2 brother to Tina...oh the joy I felt. I ran and told hubby, we called the breeder back and discussed the passing of our Tina Marie. In that conversation, the breeder was so comforting, loving...but you know what else? Her final comment "Oh, Christine, I know the heartache, that happened to all of mine as well" (see the lack of knowledge she also possesed?). Tina's mother and additional relatives, also passed from kidney failure . Thankfully my husband, much smarter than I, said NO WAY. We just suffered through that....we need to find a different breeder.

All my babies, with the exception of Flakey, came from backyard breeders. I choose Tina Maire's story, as I think it clearly illustrates, the lack of knowledge on my part, and the breeders as well. She would never had revealed the kidney failure with her babies....if she actually understood...thought she was doing wrong....or knew better.

There were no wonderful forums such as this....to teach, learn and educate from.

It takes time for the understanding to come, to really get, why it is so important to either adopt from rescue, or a reputable breeder, and I think it is safe to say, a show breeder, that knows their lines....their health lines....so imporatant....so very important.

Both Mia and Leo are from backyard breeders, and I was a member of this forum at the time. I wasn't on too long, and the understanding came a bit after getting our precious Leo. I can't tell you the worry I have, it's getting better, as I work closely with my vet. But it does show you, it takes time for a pet owner, who doesn't have access to a forum such as this, or is fairly new, how much time it does take to understand.

My current vet, who I love dearly, I explained to her, when Leo, was finishing up his round of shots, my deep concern for both of their health and well being because where they came from....she just smiled a loving smile, put her arm around me...and said I understand. She must see the heartache from all of this on a daily basis. By the way, all of her babies, as well as the girls at the front desk, are all rescue babies.

I hope me sharing our story of our Tina Marie, will help future pet owners, as well as those who don't completely yet understand, it is not okay to breed your pets....please let my heartache and Tina's Marie's suffering, spare you and any little fur babies, from ever experiencing the same pain.

I do fully understand their are awful greeders out there...believe me, I do, but there are also those, who just don't get it...just yet. Hope my story helps .....to get it and fully understand.

From my heart,
Christine


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Beautifully written, thank you :smcry: 

I hope this helps someone reading this forum.

mary ann aherk and theena


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Christine, thank you for sharing your story with us. I bet a huge majority of us here have bought a Malt from either a pet store or BYB, because we didn't know better. I was the same as you ... I knew not to buy from a pet store but thought buying from a loving home breeder was OK. I had no knowledge at all of show breeders or that one type of breeder was different from another. This was l989 when I was looking for my first Malt. 

Thank goodness for the Internet and sites like this where knowledge can be shared and we can all learn.... :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this sad, but really educational story about why it's so important to find a reputable breeder. I can just imagine your grief over Tina Marie and hope your story can help spare someone else such pain. As a Malt owner to be I appreciate it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how I relate to your experience! 

I ,too , got Missy from a BYB... and they actually were very nice people but feel they were as 'stupid' as we were at the time. I, in fact , was so naive to think this was the PERFECT way to get a pup! :brownbag: ....( just mama and papa and the pups raised within the loving environment of the family... it seemed soooo perfect). These people didn't seem to be in it for big bucks either as Missy was "only" $100. 
Of course one thing after the other (healthwise) cropped over the years and her care/treatments for her well-being ended up costing us thousands, upon thousands, upon thousands of dollars! Well, we loved her !! ...and were responsible to see she got the best possible care and we tried our best to do just that. 
The money wasn't so much the issue ( though we're not wealthy by any means... we were able to afford to do it and we gave up vacations/and extras over many years in order to provide for her) but the heartache of seeing our precious little girl having to endure so much is what 'got' me!! 

I wasn't 'into' computers or internet at the time, so my access to knowledgeble info was all but nil!

I, too, hope those considering getting a pup in such a manner read and heed the advise. The money is one thing, but the heartache is just awful!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Sep 7 2009, 05:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826832


> There are those times where we having people either looking for a baby or those who think it's okay to breed their pets  and not really truly understanding why it is so wrong.
> 
> I wanted to share a heartache of ours in hopes that it not only gives insight to furture pet owners, but my experience with not so much a greeder, but a backyard breeder who really just didn't know any better...and you will see why that is so clear.
> 
> ...



Beautiful post and you can tell it was truly from the heart. :wub: Hopefully it will help open eyes.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you Christine for sharing your story. It will help the uninformed to understand I hope. I am sorry for your heartache and Tina Marie's suffering and early passing. It is so hard to explain to people. I have friends who all have or have had dogs. One woman bred her Brittany Spaniels quite a few times. I try to explain to them but they just don't get it. The woman who bred her pets said "What are you talking about, it's nature's way" and got upset with me. None of them have ever had a dog from a reputable breeder so they expect the illnesses and vet bills. They think it is normal to have dogs with illnesses. Sad. Pure lack of knowledge and closed minds. 
It was pure fate or luck that lead me to a reputable breeder. I didn't know the difference from reputable and others at the time. I knew I wanted a "pure bred" Maltese and was new to the computer. I found the AMA and looked for a list of breeders. Joyce Watkins lives close to us in FL so I picked her to call. My lucky day. After much grilling of me she gave me two names of breeders with puppies. My advice to those searching on the internet would be the best breeders don't advertise. It's word of mouth that places their puppies and great reputations. I say this because that's my experience. Then I found SM and learned how lucky I was to go the route I did.
Thanks Christine for helping to educate those looking for a Malt. :smootch:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Thankyou for sharing your story. I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby. When you know, you can do better next time. What I can't ever understand are those that are told about puppymills and backyard breeders and still choose to purchase from them. I have two yorkies that came from backyard breeders and I am SO fortunate that they are almost 5 years old and have been very healthy, other than IBD & fatty liver than Lacy had this past year (but we dont know if that was due to anything genetic and she's been great since we treated and changed diet). But I know SO many people with dogs from backyard breeders that weren't nearly as lucky as me and had babies with major health issues. It's heartbreaking. I just pray my dogs stay healthy..you never know what could pop up.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing your story..My Baci also came from a nice lady who is a byb ..I pray that he might be lucky enough not to have something besides the LP which is bad enough even if its not fatal down the road there might have to be surgery...


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Christine, thank you for opening up your heart to share your story. Any loss is very painful, especially a loss of a dog so very young. I lost my Chloe this summer from kidney failure & she was only 4 yrs. I now know she was from a brb, I didn't have the the knowledge that I have now. Your story is very important, thank you again for allowing others to understand.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Christine I'm so sorry you lost your precious baby too early. It sounds like she was a very special girl. :grouphug: 
Perri is from a backyard breeder as well. A purebred with the glorious AKC papers, what couldn't be right? I didn't know either, and while it was a nice lady, she had absolutely no business breeding. Perri has just turned four and we are so blessed that he has been perfectly healthy thus far. However, knowing his none too stellar background, I can't help but worry. But the only thing I can do is make sure he has the good care to keep his body healthy and strong.
So like someone else said, when you know better you do better. I hope to get a little girl too someday, and will get her from a show breeder and while that's not a guarantee, it's much better odds than you get from a byb.


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

Christine, how wonderful that you are putting your heart-breaking experience to a great purpose by providing information to others that simply do not know the implications of backyard breeding. My daughter's MIL bred her girl shih twice (with her own father, I don't know if that's ok in the animal world or not, just kind of weird to me but I know nothing about breeding)...both times half of the pups had health issues that were obvious at birth. :-(


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanx you for sharing your story... :grouphug: My heart goes out to you because I have a similar story... except my little one is still alive but now his health is declining... (he is 6yrs old.)

My kodie was bought from a BYB as well... I have contacted kodie's breeder and I get responses like... "the dogs are running around they are healthy." :huh: They dont test for anything and dont care about blood lines ,etc... Kodie's parents are brother and sister. :eusa_hand:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So many people don't understand what a backyard breeder is. They think it is someone who literally breeds in their backyard. They don't realize that anyone who breeds pet quality dogs without heath testing and knowledge of genetics is a backyard breeder even if they have a darling little nursery inside their house.

Unfortunately, too many people get a puppy from a backyard breeder because the purchase price can be a little lower than that of a reputable breeder (but not always). They don't realize the huge vet bills they may face over the life of the dog, a life than can be cut short like your Tina Marie's.

Lady is a rescue from a BYB and costs me about $5,000 a year now in medications and diabetic supplies and basic vet bills for bloodwork & checkups to monitor all her conditions. That doesn't include unexpected vet bills which this year have been $1300. :w00t: 

Lady was perfectly healthy until she was almost five, too. As with so many of these Maltese from backyard breeders, the genetic "time bombs" don't go off for many years. Too often these dogs are bred before they do and produce more genetically flawed puppies and the cycle continues. :thmbdn:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

These stories are all so sad. Hopefully someone looking for a pup will stumble upon your post and think twice about where they buy from.

My sweet Archie is from a pet store - The strange thing is that I *did* know better - someone took me there and swore this store was "different"  .....guess I wanted to believe them and once I held him in my arms - it was too late :wub: . Now I have to watch him suffer :bysmilie: Never, ever even enter a pet shop - it's sad for the ones already in there, but maybe the mills will stop breeding if we stop buying.

Arch has bad back legs and now has arthritis in his front legs. It hurts me to see him when he's hurting, although he does try not to complain. Can you imagine - every leg hurts in some way or another!! And now he sprained his back leg and he's still hoping around on three legs! ouch!


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 7 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826907


> Thank you Christine for sharing your story. It will help the uninformed to understand I hope. I am sorry for your heartache and Tina Marie's suffering and early passing. It is so hard to explain to people. I have friends who all have or have had dogs. One woman bred her Brittany Spaniels quite a few times. I try to explain to them but they just don't get it. The woman who bred her pets said "What are you talking about, it's nature's way" and got upset with me. None of them have ever had a dog from a reputable breeder so they expect the illnesses and vet bills. They think it is normal to have dogs with illnesses. Sad. Pure lack of knowledge and closed minds.
> It was pure fate or luck that lead me to a reputable breeder. I didn't know the difference from reputable and others at the time. I knew I wanted a "pure bred" Maltese and was new to the computer. I found the AMA and looked for a list of breeders. Joyce Watkins lives close to us in FL so I picked her to call. My lucky day. After much grilling of me she gave me two names of breeders with puppies. My advice to those searching on the internet would be the best breeders don't advertise. It's word of mouth that places their puppies and great reputations. I say this because that's my experience. Then I found SM and learned how lucky I was to go the route I did.
> Thanks Christine for helping to educate those looking for a Malt. :smootch:[/B]


Hello,
Your dog looks familiar, very nice. May I ask who you received your dog from?
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 10 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838564


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 7 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826907





> Thank you Christine for sharing your story. It will help the uninformed to understand I hope. I am sorry for your heartache and Tina Marie's suffering and early passing. It is so hard to explain to people. I have friends who all have or have had dogs. One woman bred her Brittany Spaniels quite a few times. I try to explain to them but they just don't get it. The woman who bred her pets said "What are you talking about, it's nature's way" and got upset with me. None of them have ever had a dog from a reputable breeder so they expect the illnesses and vet bills. They think it is normal to have dogs with illnesses. Sad. Pure lack of knowledge and closed minds.
> It was pure fate or luck that lead me to a reputable breeder. I didn't know the difference from reputable and others at the time. I knew I wanted a "pure bred" Maltese and was new to the computer. I found the AMA and looked for a list of breeders. Joyce Watkins lives close to us in FL so I picked her to call. My lucky day. After much grilling of me she gave me two names of breeders with puppies. My advice to those searching on the internet would be the best breeders don't advertise. It's word of mouth that places their puppies and great reputations. I say this because that's my experience. Then I found SM and learned how lucky I was to go the route I did.
> Thanks Christine for helping to educate those looking for a Malt. :smootch:[/B]


Hello,
Your dog looks familiar, very nice. May I ask who you received your dog from?
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine's gorgous Dixie is from Theresa at TNT Maltese.


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 10 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838568


> QUOTE (notori @ Oct 10 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838564





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 7 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826907





> Thank you Christine for sharing your story. It will help the uninformed to understand I hope. I am sorry for your heartache and Tina Marie's suffering and early passing. It is so hard to explain to people. I have friends who all have or have had dogs. One woman bred her Brittany Spaniels quite a few times. I try to explain to them but they just don't get it. The woman who bred her pets said "What are you talking about, it's nature's way" and got upset with me. None of them have ever had a dog from a reputable breeder so they expect the illnesses and vet bills. They think it is normal to have dogs with illnesses. Sad. Pure lack of knowledge and closed minds.
> It was pure fate or luck that lead me to a reputable breeder. I didn't know the difference from reputable and others at the time. I knew I wanted a "pure bred" Maltese and was new to the computer. I found the AMA and looked for a list of breeders. Joyce Watkins lives close to us in FL so I picked her to call. My lucky day. After much grilling of me she gave me two names of breeders with puppies. My advice to those searching on the internet would be the best breeders don't advertise. It's word of mouth that places their puppies and great reputations. I say this because that's my experience. Then I found SM and learned how lucky I was to go the route I did.
> Thanks Christine for helping to educate those looking for a Malt. :smootch:[/B]


Hello,
Your dog looks familiar, very nice. May I ask who you received your dog from?
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine's gorgous Dixie is from Theresa at TNT Maltese. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I thought so. Is the sire Kandu's Sailor in Dress White?
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks Christine for sharing your story . . :wub: :wub: :wub: I am thankful that I have forums to help me get educated on tiny breeds . . .


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 10 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838585


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 10 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838568





> QUOTE (notori @ Oct 10 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838564





> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 7 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826907





> Thank you Christine for sharing your story. It will help the uninformed to understand I hope. I am sorry for your heartache and Tina Marie's suffering and early passing. It is so hard to explain to people. I have friends who all have or have had dogs. One woman bred her Brittany Spaniels quite a few times. I try to explain to them but they just don't get it. The woman who bred her pets said "What are you talking about, it's nature's way" and got upset with me. None of them have ever had a dog from a reputable breeder so they expect the illnesses and vet bills. They think it is normal to have dogs with illnesses. Sad. Pure lack of knowledge and closed minds.
> It was pure fate or luck that lead me to a reputable breeder. I didn't know the difference from reputable and others at the time. I knew I wanted a "pure bred" Maltese and was new to the computer. I found the AMA and looked for a list of breeders. Joyce Watkins lives close to us in FL so I picked her to call. My lucky day. After much grilling of me she gave me two names of breeders with puppies. My advice to those searching on the internet would be the best breeders don't advertise. It's word of mouth that places their puppies and great reputations. I say this because that's my experience. Then I found SM and learned how lucky I was to go the route I did.
> Thanks Christine for helping to educate those looking for a Malt. :smootch:[/B]


Hello,
Your dog looks familiar, very nice. May I ask who you received your dog from?
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Elaine's gorgous Dixie is from Theresa at TNT Maltese. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
I thought so. Is the sire Kandu's Sailor in Dress White?
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know, you should pm her, she will get back to you faster because I doubt she would revisit this thread.


----------

